# Audio cuts out intermittently with new Yamaha AV receiver



## Systemat1c (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I seem to be having a problem on my PC only with my new Yamaha RX-V373 AV receiver. It seems to only do it while I'm listening to music or surfing the web too, I haven't heard it do it while playing any video games on it yet, but it's quite frustrating seeing that I use it to listen to music a lot. 

All of my connections are through HDMI. My Xbox seems to work perfectly fine with no issues at all. I've tried many different HDMI cables and have checked my connections over and over, but nothing seems to help. I'm beginning to think it has something to do with my computer. I just don't know where to start. 

I did call Yamaha and they said they think it has something to do with my motherboard being PCI Express 2.1 and the video card being 3.0 capable, but they couldn't help me...At all...

Thanks for any help in advanced!
Shea


----------



## User0one (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you gone into the Sound Control Panel on the PC, and selected the PC sound to use the High Definition Audio on Audio Sound Playback device instead of the PC's sound card.


----------

